# Knoppix von Boot Diskette



## phantomas (6. September 2004)

Ein Neuling in diesem Forum und in Sachen LINUX sagt: "Hallo".
Zuerst mein System.
Toshiba Satellite 110C 
24 MB Speicher
120 MHz
10GB HDD
Diskettenlaufwerk
externes CD-Rom
Win98
Ich habe mir KNOPPIX 3.4 besorgt weil ich mich für LINUX  interessiere und es als Live CD eine feine sache zum reinschnuppern ist. Da ich ein externes CD-laufwerk habe das im Bios nicht erkannt wird,erstellte ich 2 Boot-Disk von der CD. Ich Starte meinen Rechner, auf die Boot-Disk wird zugegriffen und dann bleibt er hängen.
Mit der Meldung: kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 02:00.
ich habe schon auf Deutschen Seiten gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.Ich hoffe das ich alle Informationen gegeben habe und Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------

